# مطلوب طرق الاستفادة من نفايات افران صهر الحديد الخبث والغبار



## bshar99e (29 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني الرجاء التكرم علي بارشادي الى افضل الطرق للاستفادة من مخلفات افران صهر الحديد سواء الخبث (slag ) و غبار الافران ( bag house dust ) 
انا فكرت اعمل منها طوب او بلاط هل ممكن ؟
جزا الله خيرا من ارشدني وجميع من في هذا المنتدى الطيب
والسلام عليكم​


----------



## محمد المناخلي (2 مايو 2010)

الخبث (slag )ممتاز ويمكن استخدامة بديل للزلط لانتاج خرسانة ذات مقاومة عالية ولكن الصعوبة فى تكسيرة لقطع 2-4 مم قطر - للافادة-0125188892


----------



## bshar99e (2 مايو 2010)

جزيت خيرا اخي محمد وسوف نتواصل إنشاءالله بهذا الخصوص وهل لديك فكرة عن طريقة الاستفادة من غبار الافران وهل يمكن ان اعمل منهما طوب مثلا؟
نراك على خير 
والله يحفظكم جميعا


----------



## bshar99e (6 مايو 2010)

الله يوفق من يرد علي


----------



## bshar99e (19 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اين الردود


----------



## Khalidmh (21 مايو 2010)

يمكن الاستفادة منها فى تصنيع بودرة اللحام بالقوس المغمور
يمكن مراجعة اى من شركات تصنيع مستهلكات اللحام 
أو مراجعة د. مرسي أمين - مركز بحوث وتطوير الفلزات


----------



## عبدالله بكرى (10 يونيو 2010)

هل ممكن نستعمل مخلفات الطوب الكربونى بدلا من الرمل المستخدم فى غلق البوابه المنزلقه فى البوتقه المستخدمه فى نقل الحديد من الافرن الى ماكينة الصب ارجوا الاجابه ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

